# Giant Glory vs Knolly Podium vs Demo vs TR 450 vs Trek Session



## fredb (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm Building a new ride and i cant decide which frame to buy.
I am leaning towards the Knolly Podium because its a really nice frame and very rare to see.

Do you have any personal feedback with these frames please let me know, i still dont know what to buy, What would you buy?
Thanks,
Fredb


----------



## Pädi1 (Jan 2, 2012)

I'd buy the Podium, just because of the looks :drool: Haven't ridden one myself TBH, but I've heard only good things about them.

Second on my list would the TR, so adjustable and love the way they ride. 
Not really a fan of the other three, have test ridden all of them, but I prefer the way the TR feels TBH.

I'd suggest you to test ride them before you buy anything, its a matter of taste really.
I'd say you can't go wrong with any of them though.


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

Podium, but then again I am a Knolly whore....

michael


----------



## chef7734 (May 4, 2011)

I am quite fond of the Maestro suspension but the knolly looks nice. Hard decision. I would stay away from the treck and the demo as they are everywhere.


----------



## MN86404 (Jul 5, 2009)

I have a session & the bike is a blast to ride. Handles great, light, nimble & is flickable in the air. 
From the list you are deciding from I don't think you can wrong.


----------



## monstertiki (Jun 1, 2009)

I own a few knolly's, including a 2011 podium, and they are built to last! I also owned a 2012 glory but sold it because I didn't like the feel of the angleset, although for a pure race bike I think I'd build up a newer glory over a podium. The newer one doesn't require an angleset due to the new geo and the bike is lighter than the podium. For an all around dh bike I prefer the podium over the glory. As far as the other bikes you mentioned, I haven't spent enough time on them to have a good opinion on them.


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

FWIW 2013 frames are being delivered in quantity atm.

In my biased opinion, if you sum up all the factors that matter, it is not even close between the models you mentioned. The Podium is the clear winner, and the one purchase you will never regret.


----------



## nobrakes2007 (Dec 8, 2010)

It you want a bike that you can absolutely beat, get the Podium. I am biased as well but Knolly bikes are just all around tanks. I have never put a leg over any of the other bikes you are thinking about but my choice would be the Podium and then the TR450


----------



## curtiso (Apr 11, 2006)

*2013 knolly podium*

Working at a DH oriented Bike SHop, I have the availability to ride most any DH bike I want... but time to try a podium

just got this one in.... thanks to the guys over at Knolly


----------



## Drth Vadr (Jul 24, 2009)

Like someone said above, you'll have a blast on all those bikes. I personally became less concerned with who has what and focused more on a solid bike no matter how many ppl are riding it. 
One thing that has not been mention is that the Session and Demo are going to give you a smallish cockpit if you are tweener (5'11ish).


----------

